# Trail Camera Photo's



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's a few trail cam photo's from the last few weeks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

GEEZ that last picture nearly made me fall out of my chair.... some creepy dillweed with white eyes.....







looks like a ghost.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I bet them thar woods are haunted !! And they carry guns too. Might want to be carefull.

Even the deer are ghosts.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some good pic.'s Matt, HA !! and the last one got me to!.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll take the buck for sure ! By the time I got to the end the guy disappeared.....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah and now he is back again....erie huh. I am thinking those are all ghost deer.

I agree with Tom nice buck. Good luck Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Brian its a crap cull buck that has very poor antlers, if he walks out he'll get a hole in his neck!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's a few from last week. A nice little group of doe's and fawn's. The first muntjac buck I've seen for ages. I think someone has a hole in their fence!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice group of does. Thank god that creepy ghost didn't show up again.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Lets hope they say hello in the morning or the munty buck. I've been so lazy this weekend.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I like the big fat albino bucks myself. Those look like wallhangers !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They look like lamb chops if I was a bad man!


----------

